# Central MI get together



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Nimrod,
Thats a bummer that you cant make it the 30th. 

Anytime you want to come up let me know. My schedule is pretty open in the winter months so even if you get some time off during the week that would be fine too.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I will try to make it. I would love to go, but it will depend some on the family stuff that sometimes comes up at the last minute and being a Sunday is a little hard to make it 100+ miles back home after chasing bunnies all day and being whipped! I'm not a young pup anymore... :sad: 

I'll have to make the call as the time get's closer. Thanks for the chance, though!

Mark


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

I'll be in Clare on the 29th for the pheasent outing, but the 31st is my sons b-day and we are having family over on the 30th. So I'm not going to make it. 

Hope you guys get a bunch. 

John :sad:


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

bluedevil said:


> bucknduck,
> My lab used to go out with me all the time untill the first bunny she jumped and I took a shot at it. Now she is gun shy. I cant even get my guns out to clean them and she runs off to the closet and hids. :lol:


Hey bluedevil, sorry to hear about your dog. I took my lab out Sunday for a couple hours and I practically had to beg him to get into the truck. He jumped 1 rabbit in Gladwin area and after that he just couldn't get enough. Unfortuantly, yelling "tally ho" doesnt work to bring the rabbit in your direction for a shot.  
I don't try to work him on rabbits, it more of a way for him to just get out and have some fun while I scout for fresh rabbit signs. He's jumped 2 rabbits so far this year, and both times he's locked onto both of them in a wild chase.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Well I did it. 
I have been bugging my buddy (buckfever) for about a month now that he should get a beagle. Well, he did today.:lol: He got one six month old male and a one year old female. I am sure he will be bringing the one year old along with us on the 30th, not sure about the 6 mo. old. I also have an uncle that may join us since there does'nt seem to be much of an interest in this outing. he will also have a dog if he comes.



bucknduck said:


> I don't try to work him on rabbits, it more of a way for him to just get out and have some fun while I scout for fresh rabbit signs. He's jumped 2 rabbits so far this year, and both times he's locked onto both of them in a wild chase.


Thats awsome bucknduck. I wish mine would do that. We got her when she was allready 4 years old so there was'nt much gun training I could give her. Plus the people that had her before us did not treat her well.:rant: But now she lives like a queen. She is still a great dog though.

1. D_Hunter..NO dog
2. Bluedevil..NO dog
3. Bucknduck..Dog?
4. Buckfever..DOG
5. MIBIGHNTR??..NO dog


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

I have yet to hear from the few that I sent messages too.....

Either way, we should have a good time.

Hope we have a better day to hunt that whats been happening lately. Ah, Michigan....got a love this weather.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Hey, I think I might be able to go after all. After a carefull study of the calender I have the 30th open, my dog is only 1.5 and ran a deer 3 differant times. We are still learning the ropes  I have some training yet to do :smile-mad !!!!!


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Nimrod,
COOL.. I hope we get your dog on a snowshoe or two. 

I sure hope we get some snow by the 30th. What snow was here is now a blanket of slush.:bloos: The artic air coming in tonight and throughout the weekend should freeze it up good, but I hope we can get some snow on top of it.

1. D_Hunter..NO dog
2. Bluedevil..NO dog
3. Bucknduck..Dog?
4. Buckfever..DOG
5. MIBIGHNTR??..NO dog
6. Nimrod..DOG


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

My dog has been running rabbits just fine. I think he gets bored when the scent is'nt good and then ran a deer 2 weeks ago, he's smart enough to know better  . We went out saturday and he ran rabbits for 3 hours. we got 6 bunnys. I hope the meeting time is still 10am cause I have some driving to do to get there. :gaga: I can bring some salomi, chese and crackers for lunch or what ever, Dave 

Just put a pic in the gallery of my dog and a coyote I got this year.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Nimrod said:


> I can bring some salomi, chese and crackers for lunch or what ever, Dave


Dave, you might be onto something there. 
What does everyone think about having a tailgate lunch instead of going to a resturant? That way no one would have to worry about leaving there dogs outside in the truck.

I can bring some hot venision chilli to warm up with and can also bring the grill for some burgers. Everyone could bring a "dish to pass". Chips, jerky, salomi, ect.... or whatever you fancy. What do ya think??

We are still meeting a 10am at Jays. Lets all meet at the SOUTH end of the parking lot. Also, just an FYI for anyone that might be coming up a little early to shop around at Jays, They do not open untill noon on Sundays. I will be driving a 95' reg cab black 4x4 chevy.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I will be driving a red dodge ram extended cab 4x4. I will bring burgers, buns, and the toppings for grilling.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

1. D_Hunter..NO dog
2. Bluedevil..NO dog...Chili,venison jerky
3. Bucknduck..Dog?...Burgers+toppings
4. Buckfever..DOG
5. MIBIGHNTR??..NO dog
6. Nimrod..DOG...Salomi,cheese,crackers

I will get some jerky made up as well, but I have to wait untill the day before to make it or I will eat it all.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, I haven't heard from my "down state" buddies.... never the less, I will be there. Wife has been informed that I am going to "play".

See ya there. (look for the Green Bean..(Chevy metro)


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

One more week to go.:woohoo1: 

Looking forward to chasing some bunnys with you guys. 

Still some time left if anyone else wants to join us.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

After talking to some experienced beagle operators I won't be bringing my dog but the salomi ect. and I will be there. I will be coming into Clare on 10 from the west, is Jay's easy to find from there?  

As my dog is only 1.5 years old we decided it would be best to keep him in the small tracks of land and fence rows around here to keep and eye on him. 

I wil be in a green ranger 4x4. Dave


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

1. D_Hunter..NO dog
2. Bluedevil..NO dog...Chili,venison jerky
3. Bucknduck..Dog?...Burgers+toppings
4. Buckfever..DOG...Pop
5. MIBIGHNTR??..NO dog
6. Nimrod..NO DOG...Salomi,cheese,crackers

Nimrod,
I totally understand. No big deal. We will still have at least 2 possiably 3 dogs and yours truely to push those bunnys to ya.
Coming in on 10 west you will want to keep going untill 10 merges with 127 N. Dont get off at the first Clare exit you see on 10, rather get off the second exit on 10w/127n. I think the exit says Old us 27 but not sure. You will see a McDonalds from the x-way, that is the exit you want. You will come to a stop sign at the exit, turn left there(west). Then you will come to a light, turn right there(north, towards the speedway gas station). This is Old 27/Clare Ave. Jays is about 1 mile on your left.

Just in case anyone gets lost or is gonna be late, here is my cell# (616)318-6713


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Guess I should check in more...hehe

Um..what we missing for the food list??? Chips?? (cheap way out--sorry)

Weather should be good for us...

Dogs....we don't need no stinking dogs !!! :lol: 

See ya all there.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Weather for Saturday 30 and cloudy with flurries in the afternoon. Not bad but I'm sure it will change over the next couple of days. 

The rabbits have been active around the house lately. I was out pulling my daughter around the yard on her sled and jumped one rabbit, actually I just caught a glimps of him as he darted from under a pine tree and into the woods.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

bucknduck said:


> Weather for Saturday 30 and cloudy with flurries in the afternoon. Not bad but I'm sure it will change over the next couple of days.


Man I hope it dont change. That would be some nice weather as long as the wind stayed down too.

1. D_Hunter..NO dog...Chips
2. Bluedevil..NO dog...Chili,venison jerky
3. Bucknduck..Dog?...Burgers+toppings
4. Buckfever..DOG...Pop
5. MIBIGHNTR??..NO dog
6. Nimrod..NO DOG...Salomi,cheese,crackers

I am geeked. I just hope the rabbits cooperate.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey guys! I have been keeping on eye on this thread, the weather forecast, and the family's plans to see if I will be able to get away. Anyhow.....which day are we looking at? Saturday or Sunday?

Thanks...

Mark


----------

